# New Braunfels Bandera Parts



## sumterranger99 (Feb 14, 2016)

Does anyone know where to find parts for the New Braunfels Bandera smokers.  The Charbroil and the Appliance Factory Parts websites don't have most of the parts I need.  (water pan, 8" wheel, fire grate, louver, grill grate, handle, etc.)  Any help would be much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## smoking4fun (May 18, 2016)

Depends on where you live and how much you want to spend - someone back in the town I grew up in (Huntington, Indiana - hometown of Dan Quayle) has a used one listed on craigslist for $300.  If interested, check in the Fort Wayne, IN page (i'd like to it, but not sure if that's allowed).


----------



## lone-wolf (May 19, 2016)

I have one for sale... rebuilt it 3 years ago... stored in garage until recently... located in Tampa Bay area of Florida


----------

